# Huh, how time flies.  TUG 10 year anniversary



## CO skier (Sep 17, 2022)

Just got a notification about my 10-year TUG anniversary.  Seems like only yesterday with my lonesome first posts about the Club Wyndham cancel-rebook scam. 









						[2012] Just lost my reservation when I tried to cancel & rebook
					

I just wanted to let everyone know that I just lost my Bonnett Creek Christmas reservation when I tried to cancel and rebook for the discounted points. This is the first time that I've gotten burned using the cancel and rebook trick. I am really bummed, but at least we have a back up plan. I...




					tugbbs.com
				




Look where we are 10 years later.  A waitlist appears on its way to Club Wyndham.  Progress.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 18, 2022)

Time flies, eh? I think I've been here more than 15 years now.  Seems like a lifetime.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 18, 2022)

CO skier said:


> Just got a notification about my 10-year TUG anniversary.  Seems like only yesterday with my lonesome first posts about the Club Wyndham cancel-rebook scam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your tenth year membership on the TUG website.
So much have changed over the last ten (10) years.


----------

